# Beard Challenge...



## DouglasMB (Apr 23, 2012)

this is what I am considering doing now... It is either going to be the craziest/dumbest thing I have ever done... or it has some merrit and it will work lol  you tell me what you think...  Beard Challenge


----------



## beanlord56 (Apr 23, 2012)

This reminds me of the Diableards Challenge that Blizzard started a few years ago to increase the hype for Diablo III, which comes out in three weeks! Even Clifton has a beard. I say go for it. Be that guy. Odin demands it. Maybe in fifteen years I can be like John Wand (the yetiest of these photos).


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds pretty positive. For me, I'd have to make  sure I was _extra _well groomed(cloths, hair, etc.) or I might be mistaken for homeless.


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 24, 2012)

haha lol trust me... i will be clean... just bearded and a bit longer hair that I normally have lol


----------



## Gumby (Apr 24, 2012)

I would like to see the video when it's all done, I think it's a great idea.


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 24, 2012)

I even found a local group who has their own original music that is going to let me use their stuff as my background music so i wont have to worry about getting in trouble... I am really looking forward to pushing through this it's going to be a wild ride I think lol


----------



## JosephB (Apr 24, 2012)

Good luck!

After several facial hair experiments, including a lengthy period going with carefully managed Depp-like scruffiness -- I'm done. I even had one of those "soul patches" for a few days, until my wife threatened to shave it off in my sleep.


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 24, 2012)

lol yeah well mine is none to happy about all this... I told her... I asked you nicely not to buy junk for the house when I an trying to lose weight... so looking at my scruffy self every day is just as much a reminder to you as it is to me lol


----------



## JosephB (Apr 24, 2012)

You're married? If it was just the dog, I could see you getting away with it. Good luck, again. (With added sarcastic tone.)


----------



## DouglasMB (Apr 24, 2012)

haha it's all for a good cause lol getting me slimed down haha thinking that if I can get the weight down by the time i do my MS150 ride I will do the chop on the chops there


----------



## IanMGSmith (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh man, love it!

Best of luck with your plan Doug.

Back in the 80s, swore an oath not to shave until finished writing all software for my new business.

heh heh
View attachment 2841
Took a bit "longer" (weak pun) than expected, wife HATED it! LOL

Ian


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've only ever grown out my beard for No-Shave November.  It was fun, but it's the sort of thing I'd rather restrict to once a year.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Apr 25, 2012)

All men should have beards if they can. It should be law.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Apr 25, 2012)

Amber Leaf said:


> All men should have beards if they can. It should be law.



And those who can't? D: 
I got a low maintenance face, but it dun impress no one.


----------



## garza (Apr 25, 2012)

Most of my facial hair is white or near white. The hair on my head is starting to turn pre-maturely grey. There is no way I am going to deliberately grow white hair on any part of my body that is on public view.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2012)

garza said:


> Most of my facial hair is white or near white. The hair on my head is starting to turn pre-maturely grey. There is no way I am going to deliberately grow white hair on any part of my body that is on public view.


 A little perspective here: I got my first greys at 28(right after i got married) You might look just like God, or Santa (now wouldn't _that_ be cool!)


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Apr 26, 2012)

garza said:


> Most of my facial hair is white or near white. The hair on my head is starting to turn pre-maturely grey. There is no way I am going to deliberately grow white hair on any part of my body that is on public view.



"Pre-maturely grey"? I say if you have hair that remains colored into your 70s, you're doing pretty darn good.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Apr 26, 2012)

I started going grey at 16 and now at 31, most of my hair is grey.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Apr 26, 2012)

My hair color is actually returning, believe it or not. LOL

Doc said maybe due to quitting smokes (5 years ago) and blood circulating better?

Who knows ...sure ain't complaining.


----------



## Guy Faukes (May 25, 2012)

Amber Leaf said:


> I started going grey at 16 and now at 31, most of my hair is grey.



You know what's weird? I've been getting orange hairs in my goatee (surprise, didn't know I could grow one). Apparently they are precursors to grey hair, at least within my family.


----------



## Sam (May 25, 2012)

guy_faukes said:


> You know what's weird? I've been getting orange hairs in my goatee (surprise, didn't know I could grow one). Apparently they are precursors to grey hair, at least within my family.



My beard has clear streaks of red through it even when it's just stubble. Don't see a single grey hair in sight. Of course, I'm Irish so that might explain a few things.


----------



## Gumby (May 25, 2012)

I bravely quit coloring my hair five years ago. Found out that I am, apparently, Cruella De Vil's sister.  I can live with that, but if I start growing a beard...not so much.


----------



## garza (May 25, 2012)

Sam - After having an Irish grandfather as the biggest influence in my life for my first ten years, I'd say that being Irish can explain almost anything.


----------



## Baron (May 25, 2012)

garza said:


> Most of my facial hair is white or near white. The hair on my head is starting to turn pre-maturely grey. There is no way I am going to deliberately grow white hair on any part of my body that is on public view.


Nothing wrong with the silver look, garza.  If it's well tended it can look quite distinguished.


----------



## Guy Faukes (May 25, 2012)

There you go Sam. A perfect line for book interviews and authorship page. "Because I'm Irish."


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2012)

garza said:


> Sam - After having an Irish grandfather as the biggest influence in my life for my first ten years, I'd say that being Irish can explain almost anything.


 (ockh... blewdy ah-rish...)


----------

